# Fishing



## Kim75 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi I am hoping to move my family to Spain in the next year. But my partner will only move to somewhere that has carp fishing so i was wondering if anyone can help me. I am also looking to talk to people and make friends before I go.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Gran Canaria has carp fishing.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Kim75 said:


> Hi I am hoping to move my family to Spain in the next year. But my partner will only move to somewhere that has carp fishing so i was wondering if anyone can help me. I am also looking to talk to people and make friends before I go.


Have you thought of England? Great carp fishing 

To be serious this might wet his appetite http://pescaprofesional.net/2010/05/27/guia-de-pesca-de-la-carpa/


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Life is too short for carp fishing


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Move somewhere where the fly fishing is good and upgrade your partner. ;-)


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

rifleman said:


> Move somewhere where the fly fishing is good and upgrade your partner. ;-)


Ah yes, Bug wafting


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Creventte on the costa blanca ...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lots of freshwater lakes in Andalucia have carp and there are carp-fishing contests in the winter months. Not sure what I'd do with one of these though:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Lots of freshwater lakes in Andalucia have carp and there are carp-fishing contests in the winter months. Not sure what I'd do with one of these though:





through it back would be my suggestion, carp is awful to eat.


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

That is another reason for fly fishing. Fresh trout, salmon, etc.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Lots of freshwater lakes in Andalucia have carp and there are carp-fishing contests in the winter months. Not sure what I'd do with one of these though:


Stuff it and mount it above your fireplace 

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> Stuff it and mount it above your fireplace
> 
> Jo xxx





omg memories of the singing carp


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have eaten carp, it was very nice


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> I have eaten carp, it was very nice


aren't carp just big goldfish?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> aren't carp just big goldfish?


Goldfish are of the carp family, the ones on the photos are common carp, probably all carp originated from the common carp


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Kim75 said:


> Hi I am hoping to move my family to Spain in the next year. But my partner will only move to somewhere that has carp fishing so i was wondering if anyone can help me. I am also looking to talk to people and make friends before I go.


Hi, there a 3 big lakes all linked together, you fly over them when coming to Malaga, they are full of Carp, about 45 mins in-land, not far from a town called Campillos. I believe there is a fishing club you can join, they are usually there on Fridays.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Classified said:


> Hi, there a 3 big lakes all linked together, you fly over them when coming to Malaga, they are full of Carp, about 45 mins in-land, not far from a town called Campillos. I believe there is a fishing club you can join, they are usually there on Fridays.


El Chorro!!! The Malaga reservoirs!! Beautiful up there and yes, not far from Campillos, where theres a major go-karting track!!! a beautiful area

jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

I thought they had banned blood sports


----------



## Kim75 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Gran Canaria has carp fishing.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks it looks lovely,what about work out there, and is it good to bring up kids


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Kim75 said:


> Hepa said:
> 
> 
> > Gran Canaria has carp fishing.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Kim75 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Kim75 said:
> 
> 
> > Unemployment is high, unless you have specialist skills and more than a good knowledge of the language you will struggle. However having said all that, unemployment has been decreasing most of this year, we think this is mainly due to a huge increase in tourism.
> ...


----------

